# Fruit



## pixie (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry, another question.  I am confused about fruit, can I still eat fruit or should I avoid it altogether?


----------



## AliMacdonald (Jun 24, 2016)

All fruit contain natural sugar, but also contain a good mix of vitamins, minerals and fibre.I was always told with fruit eat it in small quantities.


----------



## pixie (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks, I love fruit so will cut down a bit.


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2016)

As a general rule of thumb, berries and fruit grown in a temperate climate ( e.g.apples and pears) contain less sugar and more fibre ( which helps,slow down the absorption rate of the sugar ) Anything tropical, e.g. mango, pineapple, tends to contain more sugar. Grapes are little sugar bombs, and it's easy to eat more of them than you intended, so maybe best avoided. I find melon OK, because of the high water content, you don't actually eat as much of them, sugar for sugar, as other fruits.


----------



## AliMacdonald (Jun 24, 2016)

I always found, Bananas are really good for Diabetes. When i went AWOL with my Diabetes. When i snapped out of it i was told Banana bread or any banana products in total are good. I got warned from foreign fruits like Lychees. (My guilty pleasure.)


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2016)

AliMacdonald said:


> I always found, Bananas are really good for Diabetes. When i went AWOL with my Diabetes. When i snapped out of it i was told Banana bread or any banana products in total are good. I got warned from foreign fruits like Lychees. (My guilty pleasure.)


I find bananas really bad for my sugar levels. They tend to be about 20 grams of carb as opposed to 10 in an apple, or handful of berries. It depends what you as an individual can tolerate, though.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm fine with bananas.  Still yet to try an apple or a pear & test.


----------



## jocat (Jun 24, 2016)

I sometimes eat a banana if I hypo it raises my sugars fast so don't eat them ordinarily anymore
Jo


----------



## grovesy (Jun 24, 2016)

As with most things Diabetes we can all be different what affects our levels , it is sometimes as case of quantity too!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 26, 2016)

I gave up all my favourite fruit after diagnosis, bananas, grapes, pineapple, melon, as they all spiked my blood levels. I now have strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, Apple's and pears. Only have 2-3 portions a day now, I was having 5-7 portions.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 26, 2016)

I seem to have problems with my BGs not liking most fruit, so I advise testing to see which ones and the amounts are best for you, generally I believe many find that berries are best.


----------



## bilbie (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't think it's as big of an issue for T1s, but for T2s most of us can't handle fructose, a small portion of berries is all I take
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KybOPCB2Qd4 from about 15min in to the video
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceFyF9px20Y


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 27, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I gave up all my favourite fruit after diagnosis, bananas, grapes, pineapple, melon, as they all spiked my blood levels. I now have strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, Apple's and pears. Only have 2-3 portions a day now, I was having 5-7 portions.


Me too - and I loved bananas and grapes particularly. I mostly eat blueberries and other berries now, or kiwi fruit sometimes, although a small apple or pear is ok too. It's a bit of a bugger to be honest.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2016)

Urrgghh - I hate kiwi fruit!  I like bananas, but they really hate me.  I like both apples and pears if they are juicy - but not of they are hard - ditto nectarines and peaches, plums,damsons, apricots and greengages.  Ergo I only have most of these fruits in foreign parts where they don't even dare to show their faces in a shop or on a market stall, until they really ARE ripe.

We visited our daughter and family one day when they were camping on a fishing lake in France.  I'm sitting in the dappled shade under one of the trees, and see something - so I reached up and picked it.  What you eating Grandma? - mum said we weren't to eat those, they aren't ripe!

So I replied, That's absolutely fine - let's not tell mum then - suits me - all the more for me and you! - so Tim and I weren't going to bother telling them it was a 'Reine Claude' tree - but his little sister found out so it was all over!  LOL


----------



## Val999 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have an apple or 2 satsumas as part of my lunch and have been fine with that.


----------



## khskel (Jun 28, 2016)

I find I'm OK with a smallish slice of melon as despite being highish GI they are quite low GL due to being mainly water


----------



## Alma Beats (Jul 1, 2016)

There are various guidelines laid down by nutritionist and medical institutions, at least 4-5 servings of fruits needs to be consumed daily by every individual. You can choose from Starfruit, Guava, Pineapples, Papaya, Oranges, Watermelon, Pomegranate, Jackfruit, etc.

The best choices of fruit are any that are fresh, frozen or canned without added sugars. Fruit can be eaten in exchange for other sources of carbohydrate in your meal plan such as starches, grains, or dairy.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 1, 2016)

Alma Beats said:


> There are various guidelines laid down by nutritionist and medical institutions, at least 4-5 servings of fruits needs to be consumed daily by every individual. You can choose from Starfruit, Guava, Pineapples, Papaya, Oranges, Watermelon, Pomegranate, Jackfruit, etc.
> 
> The best choices of fruit are any that are fresh, frozen or canned without added sugars. Fruit can be eaten in exchange for other sources of carbohydrate in your meal plan such as starches, grains, or dairy.


Hi, Welcome. Sadly I dare not eat much fruit , it only takes half a dozen raspberries to send me up into double figures unless I give myself a large amount of insulin.
Tropical fruit is not good for most of us with D either, though some can eat it.


----------



## Robin (Jul 1, 2016)

Alma Beats said:


> There are various guidelines laid down by nutritionist and medical institutions, at least 4-5 servings of fruits needs to be consumed daily by every individual. You can choose from Starfruit, Guava, Pineapples, Papaya, Oranges, Watermelon, Pomegranate, Jackfruit, etc.
> 
> The best choices of fruit are any that are fresh, frozen or canned without added sugars. Fruit can be eaten in exchange for other sources of carbohydrate in your meal plan such as starches, grains, or dairy.


I'm afraid five portions of any of that lot would cause me a major problem with blood glucose control, and I'm a type 1 with the option of increasing insulin doses. Isn't the recommendation fruit or veg? diabetics are normally advised to have most of it as Veg.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 1, 2016)

Alma Beats said:


> There are various guidelines laid down by nutritionist and medical institutions, at least 4-5 servings of fruits needs to be consumed daily by every individual. You can choose from Starfruit, Guava, Pineapples, Papaya, Oranges, Watermelon, Pomegranate, Jackfruit, etc.


Oh, wow, any one of these would prove an issue for me..... I just avoid fruit (I might have a few berries if my wife has the container out on the counter)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 1, 2016)

I was told that the majority of the daily intake of fruit & veg should mostly be veg. Let's say, two thirds veg, one third fruit. And that's whether you have D or not.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 1, 2016)

Personally I just do veg, never have been one for messing with peeling fruit & hat the sticky feeling on my fingers


----------



## khskel (Jul 1, 2016)

I will stick to my salad leaves thank you very much.


----------

